# Install issue for 625 - check switch / missing channels



## EagleCreek (Mar 29, 2007)

Longtime Dish customer, and I've learned a lot reading this forum lately! I have a Dish 500 with I think a Dish Pro Dual LNBF on the roof (not sure how to tell exactly). Originally had a 501 or 510 DVR receiver downstairs. The DVR died, so I bought a 625 to replace it, and am having issues getting it to work consistently. Since it’s a dual tuner it wouldn’t work with just one ‘satellite in’ feed according to Dish support, so according to the guy at Radio Shack I had to get a switch (Satellite passive 16-2571 4 way multiswitch 40-2150MHz) and put it between the receivers and the lines coming from the dish.

Now when I do the check switch, it seems to come back with different results all the time. One time it says the switch is SW42, once it was SW21 and then it says SW21-4SAT, when tech support told me to check SuperDISH…results looked like below. And it keeps saying a problem has been detected with your switch and to run the test again at different times.

Port	1	2	3	4
Sat	119	x	x	110
Trans	OK	x	x	OK
Device
Status	reception error
Switch	sw21-4sat

Last I checked it looks like:

Port	1	2	
Sat	119	110	
Trans	OK	x	
Device
Status	reception error
Switch	Quad

And the detail screen says Missing: Port 2 Sat 110 Even on Sat Input 1 as well as 2

I do get manage to get TV reception after some check switch tests, on both tuners in the 625, but some channels don’t work and I have the latest software. Tried readjusting the pointing of the dish, so I’m consistently getting 99 strength on the signal which is the best I seem to be able to achieve and has always been adequate.

Several calls to support, trying different things but no luck as of yet, and since I do get reception they don’t seem interested in going any further. Any ideas what part might be my problem? Do I need a different switch? Do I need different LNBs? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

My 522 came with a seperator, one coax in, two coaxes out to the DVR.

My 510 system was set up with a DP.

I bought a DPP.

Menu, System Setup, Installation, System Info

field labeled h Device will tell you if you have DP or DPP Twin

Same screen that indicates the signal strength for the sats you receive

I don't know what you bought from RS; doesn't seem to do what you needed to do.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

EagleCreek said:


> Longtime Dish customer, and I've learned a lot reading this forum lately! I have a Dish 500 with I think a Dish Pro Dual LNBF on the roof (not sure how to tell exactly). Originally had a 501 or 510 DVR receiver downstairs. The DVR died, so I bought a 625 to replace it, and am having issues getting it to work consistently. Since it's a dual tuner it wouldn't work with just one 'satellite in' feed according to Dish support, so according to the guy at Radio Shack I had to get a switch (Satellite passive 16-2571 4 way multiswitch 40-2150MHz) and put it between the receivers and the lines coming from the dish.
> 
> Now when I do the check switch, it seems to come back with different results all the time. One time it says the switch is SW42, once it was SW21 and then it says SW21-4SAT, when tech support told me to check SuperDISH&#8230;results looked like below. And it keeps saying a problem has been detected with your switch and to run the test again at different times.
> 
> ...


If they didn't sell you a DP34, DPP44 or similiar Dish Network branded switch, it is not compatible with yourDish Network setup. The simplest solution is to purchase a new DishProPlus LNB. It will allow you to use just one cable to the 625 rcvr, split to the two sat inputs on the 625 by way of a separator. (Should have been included with the 625 rcvr) Your other option is to purchase a DP34 switch and install the 2nd RG-6 cable to the 625 rcvr. Even with the various results in the check switch summary, some channels will appear based on the satellite that showed up in the summary. However, you'll never get the proper results for both satellites for both inputs without the proper Dish Network branded switches. :icon_cool


----------

